# things to make a car lighter?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

does anyone have anyideas on some other things to tkae out to save weight? i wanna keep from the front seats foward in the interior normal. i removed my rear sear, that little black thing that is behind the seat that separates the trunk and passenger cabin, all the carpet, spare tire cover, spare tire, jack, jack holder, tools, rear seat belts, and all my heatshields. oh yeah and my monstrous speaker box and amp. and no im not wantingto go as far as they did in this month's issue of SCC lol!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That white Sentra is amazing. Oh my god, it barely resembles a car anymore, LOL.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Take out the sound deadening material from the floorpan using dry ice and a chisel/hammer. Remember that if you feel like doing auto-x someday, you'll be put in a class with fully prepped race cars because of the weight reduction, meaning you won't be competitive for sh*t


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i will try that man, but it doesn't matter. i won't be doing any autoxing anytime soon. just going in a straight line right now.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's also this big chunk of metal under the steering column... It weighs a couple pounds I would guess and I can't see a real purpose of it being there other than to keep your knee from hitting something or keeping the plastic there from bending.

Or you could lose weight! (I've never seen you so I'm not suggesting you're fat...)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

haha james uh..ud be correct in that i could lose a few pounds lol! i saw that metal thing and thought it was holding up my steering column. i'll check it out. i didnt see it until these little electrical boxes slid out and fell down over my gas pedal. that ever happened to anyone on here? i've put them back in their slots a few times but they just fall back out. its annoying! not hurting anything, i just dont want them dangling.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah I couldn't figure out what it was for... nothing really connected to it, it just bolts into that big ass steel rod that goes between the two sides of the car...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay........*

that SCC b15, kick ass, but looks like one, anyway, didn't SCC also do a weight reduction thing on a nice blue Civic Si, i just can't remember on what issue........because they did loose a hefty amount and still made it look way better than that b15........


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is it just me or did i notice a lot of sarcasm in that article? it seemed like they wanted to destroy the car, they went way farther then i would ever think to go.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *is it just me or did i notice a lot of sarcasm in that article? it seemed like they wanted to destroy the car, they went way farther then i would ever think to go.  *


yeah, kinda, but think of it this way:: scc covers lots of nissans, so, if they get lotsa letters compliang they cover one make over another, then what better way to keep the readers of the less covered happy by becoming temporarily iconoclastic? they did that with the si as was mentioned.


----------

